# What's the difference between 용돈 and 사비 ?



## Meyna

What's the difference between 용돈 and 사비 and is more suitable for- 그녀는 용돈을 사용해요 like she uses her pocket money to buy food


----------



## Johnsen

용돈 - pocket money/allowance (usually the money was given by someone)
사비 - personal expense

예:
이 PC는 내가 1년 동안 모인 용돈으로 샀다. 
I bought this PC with my 1 year savings.

회사에서 쓰는 모두 용품이 공용 아닌 이상 청구할 수 없으니 사비로 사세요. 
Only o_ffice_ essentials meant to be shared can be claimed, elsewise please purchase it personally.

모여있던 용돈 중 일부를 제외해서 이 사무실용 노트북을 사비로 구매했습니다. 
After taking out a part of my savings from my allowance, I purchase this notebook personally for work in the office.


----------



## SeasnailSalad

Johnsen said:


> 용돈 - pocket money/allowance (usually the money was given by someone)
> 사비 - personal expense
> 
> 예:
> 이 PC는 내가 1년 동안 모인 용돈으로 샀다.
> I bought this PC with my 1 year savings.
> 
> 회사에서 쓰는 모두 용품이 공용 아닌 이상 청구할 수 없으니 사비로 사세요.
> Only o_ffice_ essentials meant to be shared can be claimed, elsewise please purchase it personally.
> 
> 모여있던 용돈 중 일부를 제외해서 이 사무실용 노트북을 사비로 구매했습니다.
> After taking out a part of my savings from my allowance, I purchase this notebook personally for work in the office.


I'm impressed and glad you have studied hard for Korean. As a Korean myself, I wanted to correct a little bit of the written words to help everyone who may read this post. I hope this helps!


용돈 - pocket money/allowance (usually the money was given by someone (but mostly parents and relatives)

이 PC는 내가 1년 동안 모인(->모은) 용돈으로 샀다.
I bought this PC with my 1 year savings.

회사에서 쓰는 모두(->모든) 용품이(->은) 공용(이) 아닌 이상 청구할 수 없으니 사비로 사세요.
Only o_ffice_ essentials meant to be shared can be claimed, elsewise please purchase it personally.

모여있던 용돈 중 일부를 제외해서(->(direct translation is 꺼내서, recommended one is 사용해서/이용해서) 이 사무실용 노트북을 사비로 구매했습니다.
After taking out a part of my savings from my allowance, I purchased this notebook personally for work in the office.


----------



## Meyna

SeasnailSalad said:


> I'm impressed and glad you have studied hard for Korean. As a Korean myself, I wanted to correct a little bit of the written words to help everyone who may read this post. I hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 용돈 - pocket money/allowance (usually the money was given by someone (but mostly parents and relatives)
> 
> 이 PC는 내가 1년 동안 모인(->모은) 용돈으로 샀다.
> I bought this PC with my 1 year savings.
> 
> 회사에서 쓰는 모두(->모든) 용품이(->은) 공용(이) 아닌 이상 청구할 수 없으니 사비로 사세요.
> Only o_ffice_ essentials meant to be shared can be claimed, elsewise please purchase it personally.
> 
> 모여있던 용돈 중 일부를 제외해서(->(direct translation is 꺼내서, recommended one is 사용해서/이용해서) 이 사무실용 노트북을 사비로 구매했습니다.
> After taking out a part of my savings from my allowance, I purchased this notebook personally for work in the office.


Thankssss sooo much!!


----------



## Johnsen

SeasnailSalad said:


> I'm impressed and glad you have studied hard for Korean. As a Korean myself, I wanted to correct a little bit of the written words to help everyone who may read this post. I hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 용돈 - pocket money/allowance (usually the money was given by someone (but mostly parents and relatives)
> 
> 이 PC는 내가 1년 동안 모인(->모은) 용돈으로 샀다.
> I bought this PC with my 1 year savings.
> 
> 회사에서 쓰는 모두(->모든) 용품이(->은) 공용(이) 아닌 이상 청구할 수 없으니 사비로 사세요.
> Only o_ffice_ essentials meant to be shared can be claimed, elsewise please purchase it personally.
> 
> 모여있던 용돈 중 일부를 제외해서(->(direct translation is 꺼내서, recommended one is 사용해서/이용해서) 이 사무실용 노트북을 사비로 구매했습니다.
> After taking out a part of my savings from my allowance, I purchased this notebook personally for work in the office.


오 ~~ 잘 고치고 알려주셔서 감사드립니다~ 

"가정용 가구 및 부대 용품은 모두 다이소에서 찾을 수 있어요. / 가정용 가구 및 부대 등 모든 용품은 다이소에서 찾을 수 있어요 " 이렇게 써야 하군요 . 
 Range of furnishings and accessories for the home all could be found at Daiso. / All range of furnishings and accessories for the home all could be found at Daiso.
That's a great enlightement on how it should be written.

혹시 모인 용돈과 모은 용돈 이 두 단어 어감 차이가 조금 더 설명해줄 수 있을까요? 
Do you mind to explaion more for the two terms' connotation, 모인 용돈 & 모은 용돈?
예: 
이번에 첫 알바가 끝나서 모인 용돈을 동생에게 용돈을 드라려고 해요.
After my first part-time job is over, I'm going to give accumulated pin money to my younger brother as pocket money.
그동안 모은 용돈으로 여행 통장(을) 만듭니다.
With the pocket money I've saved over the time, I make an account for travelling.


----------



## SeasnailSalad

Johnsen said:


> 오 ~~ 잘 고치고 알려주셔서 감사드립니다~
> 
> "가정용 가구 및 부대 용품은 모두 다이소에서 찾을 수 있어요. / 가정용 가구 및 부대 등 모든 용품은 다이소에서 찾을 수 있어요 " 이렇게 써야 하군요 .
> Range of furnishings and accessories for the home all could be found at Daiso. / All range of furnishings and accessories for the home all could be found at Daiso.
> That's a great enlightement on how it should be written.
> 
> 혹시 모인 용돈과 모은 용돈 이 두 단어 어감 차이가 조금 더 설명해줄 수 있을까요?
> Do you mind to explaion more for the two terms' connotation, 모인 용돈 & 모은 용돈?
> 예:
> 이번에 첫 알바가 끝나서 모인 용돈을 동생에게 용돈을 드라려고 해요.
> After my first part-time job is over, I'm going to give accumulated pin money to my younger brother as pocket money.
> 그동안 모은 용돈으로 여행 통장(을) 만듭니다.
> With the pocket money I've saved over the time, I make an account for travelling.


제가 몇 가지 문법 오류를 지적하긴 했지만, Johnsen님의 한국어 실력은 이미 상당한 수준인 것 같습니다!
제가 지금 드리는 답변 이외에도 다른 질문이 있다면 언제든지 물어보시기 바랍니다 
Though I've pointed out some grammatical mistakes on your reply, I have no doubt your Korean proficiency is already at a top notch. You're always welcome to ask me back if you have any other questions other than this reply.

"모든 가정용 가구 및 부대 용품은 다이소에서 찾을 수 있어요"
All the furnishings and accessories can be found at Daiso.

"가정용 가구 및 부대 용품은 모두 다이소에서 찾을 수 있어요"
The furnishings and accessories can all be found at Daiso.

The key difference between "모든" and "모두" is whether it's used as a determiner (more specifically, a quantifier) or a pronoun.
In other words, 모든 should go with nouns like an adjective while 모두 like a noun.

모든 = [every + a singular noun] or [all + a plural noun]
모두 = everything(=모든 것)/everyone/everybody(= 모든 사람(들))/all

That's my understanding of how to distinguish in general, but as I mentioned above, some are interchangeable especially when referring to people since it could be either every person or everyone just like English. Even though I somehow group the following sentences into three, it's not something there's no any other option other than that below. For example, ex1 could be 모두가 (everyone) because you can still guess who the people are by the context, especially 'in this class' and 'submitting an essay.' Ex6 could also go like 모든 사람들 (every person) since everybody/one is equivalent to every person.

(모든: Every/all + nouns)
ex1) Every student in this class will be submitting an essay by this Friday.
      이 반에 있는 모든 학생들이 금요일까지 에세이(수필)를 제출하게 될 것입니다.
ex2) This store sells every home furniture I have been looking for.
      이 가게는 내가 찾아 다녔던 모든 가구들을 판매하고 있다.

(Interchangeable)
ex3) All the diners in this restaurant seem happier than usual.
      이 레스토랑(식당)에 있는 모두가(= 모든 손님들이) 평소보다 더 행복해 보인다.
ex4) I haven't met everyone in this town yet since I moved in last week.
      지난 주에 이사온 이후로 나는 이 동네(마을)에 사는 모두를(= 모든 사람(들)을) 아직 만나보지 못 했다.

(모두: everything/one/body, all)
ex5) How much is everything here?
      여기 있는 것 모두 얼마죠?
ex6) Everybody here came see me.
      여기 온 사람들 모두 날 보러 온 거예요.

In the meantime, I'm trying to explain the difference between '모인' and '모은,' which is easier than the one above.
모인 용돈 = allowance gathered/saved, 모인 is a passive voice, which doesn't matter who has given you the money.
모은 용돈 = allowance I received/got, 모은 is an active voice, which matters who actually received/got the money.

예1:
이번에 첫 알바가(를) 끝나서(끝내면서) 모인 용돈을 동생에게 용돈을 드라려고(주려고) (드리려고 is used for older people as an honorific) 해요.
After my first part-time job is over, I'm going to give accumulated pin money to my younger brother as pocket money.
> It's okay to go like yours, and the alternative one would be as below.

= 첫 알바가 끝날 때까지 모은 용돈을 동생에게 주려고 해요.
I'm going to give my younger brother a bit of pocket money that I earned during my first part-time job.

예2:
그동안 모은 용돈으로 여행(용) 통장(을) 만듭니다(들 거예요).
With the pocket money I've saved over the time, I make(am going to make) an (bank) account for travelling.

= 모인 용돈으로 (You can also translate it as 용돈이 모이면) 여행용 통장을 만들 거예요.
With all the pocket money earned, I am going to make a bank account for traveling.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Johnsen

칭찬 감사합니다. 아직도 배울 것이 많을 것 같습니다. ^^
초심을 잃지 않고 학문에 매진하겠습니다 ~
Thank you for the appraisal. Still, there is more to learn in the future.

제게 시간을 투자해 알려주시는 선생님의 열정에 감복하였습니다. 깊은 감사를 드립니다. 복 많이 받으시고 부자되세요!
I truly appreciate the time invested and passion. Thank you. (Korean formality) Be blessed, be rich!

PS:  저와 같은 부천시에 거주중이신거 같은데, 언제간 만날 기회가 있으면 커피로 접대하겠습니다.


----------

